# sage hen?



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not find anywhere when the sage hen tags go on sale. looked on the DWR dates for hunts and found when it starts and ends but not when they go up for sale.. could someone help me.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

scratch that... found it. august 7th 8 am! cant wait


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

be sure to get 'em early, cause they usually sell out fast! Just a heads up.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

yup.. get mine every year the minute they come out


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Got online at 8:00 a.m. sharp this morning and I went all the way through the process twice because each time I got a "Try again later" notice when I would submit my payment. I didn't think I was going to be able to pull it off, but like they say....Third time is a charm and I was able to get a pair of tags! I really enjoy hunting and then cooking these birds. I remember being a little guy following my dad through our grain fields in the evening trying to jump a few of these sage bombers. What great memories!! Hopefully my little boy will enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I too got my tags, luckly It only took me one try, but gettin through the payment did take a while. I agree that these are fun birds to hunt, but cook -)O(- Let me know, everything I've tried, well lets just say didn't turn out so well.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

I usually don't do anything special to cook them. I soak them in evaporated milk for atleast 12hrs prior to cooking. Then I get a good breading recipe, and bread them up and cook them in a dutch oven. If you want I can get the recipe for you.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

that'd be great if you had it. do you slice them down thinner than the entire brest before you bread and cook them?


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, I slice the meat into thiner strips. I think they cook and taste better that way. I actually do that with regular store bought chicken as well.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

So how fast did they go?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I got caught up in work this morning and by 1:30 they were gone. Bummer.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

That's too bad Trooper. Guess I will have to send someone else to your take your spot on the mountain.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

same here home by 1 o'clock and gone....


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry about your luck guys.. i think they were gone by 10


----------

